# Stilts ??? No thanks !!!



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Since my house is not ready , today i help a drywaller and i found this guys !!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Herman Munster shoes.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Oddly enough I was just telling one of my employees yesterday how I wish I was 6" taller...Then I could comfortably tape ceilings from the floor.
I can do it now, but it's a stretch and I can't go too far.
I was also saying how I wish someone would make like a 6-8" stilt.
One that's at a set height. That's quick and easy to get out of..
More or less a comfortable running shoe that's 6-8" high. :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Since my house is not ready , today i help a drywaller and i found this guys !!



Don't show that to any 70's disco dancers, might start a dance riot:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Don't show that to any 70's disco dancers, might start a dance riot:yes:


Staying alive, staying alive, Ah, Ah, Ah, Ah STAYING ALLIIIIIIIIIIVEEE! :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Staying alive, staying alive, Ah, Ah, Ah, Ah STAYING ALLIIIIIIIIIIVEEE! :jester:
> View attachment 5212


:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like everyone wants to see me dance:yes::furious:

Guess if I see one more pic put up of me, that will be a sign you all want to see a strip tease. I can put on this Joe Cocker song on, a long with a hat, show off my man boobs, and show things Kiwiman thought were not possible with his little trim-tex doll:thumbup:


----------

